# PUMA TRAILERS



## THE EAGLES

I am in the market for a bumber pull trailer and was looking at the Puma Trailers and was wondering if they have had any problems in the past.I sold a Prowler 5th wheel that was a great camper but was just to heavy for my rig.We wanted to go with a lighter camper so it would be easier to tow.Any suggestions or comments would be welcomed, Thanks for your time  Neil Jones


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Puma is owned by Forest River.  They dont really advertise that, but they are.  Puma is their bottom of the barrel trailer.  I quess a fair starter trailer, but if you want quality, keep looking.


----------



## THE EAGLES

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

I was just curious where you can find these facts by people who actually have owned one.Thank's for you reply.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Neil, welcome to the forum.

You might find someone that owns one that can give their opinion, but Kenneth probably has seen more of the results of travel trailer (TT) problems than any one induvidual.

Search on the forum (upper left 'Search' function) for Forest River problems, and you might imagine what effort they put into their "bottom of the barrel" products.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

I may not have owned one to camp in, but I have seen plenty traded in......


----------



## DannyA

RE: PUMA TRAILERS

I have had a Puma 25FBSS for about a year now and am well pleased with it. Everything has worked great and we have not had the first problem. I think the Puma may be a little heavier than some other trailers and I'm sure by the price its not the best made yet I would say for the money you would be pleased with one.
We recently went to a Campers Fair where they had all kinds and prices of trailers and we didn't find one at any price we liked the floor plan better than we do ours. Hope this helps.


----------



## CharlieS

RE: PUMA TRAILERS

Check out this source for an independent ranking of RVs including Trailers.

http://www.jrconsumer.com/

I own a Sunnybrook and know nothing about Forest River, but they are pretty far down the list.


----------



## DannyA

RE: PUMA TRAILERS

Eagles, go to RV.net and type in Puma and you will find lots of people who have Puma's and give there opinion based on first hand knowledge.


----------



## THE EAGLES

RE: PUMA TRAILERS

Hey Charles , you must have bought the book because i couldnt get any info. unless they see the green. Thanks for your time, Neil


----------



## THE EAGLES

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Hey , Kenneth i went to your website and looked around.It's a great site but i must have missed all the used Puma's that was traded in.Thank's for all your info. NEIL


----------



## CharlieS

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Sorry Neil

I failed to mention you do have to buy the book - actually you can download it. The price is reasonable.

Rankings differ from year to year, but for 2008-2009 of 28 total Travel Trailers evaluated, Forest River was ranked 24; followed by R-Vision, Dutchman, Starcraft and Casita. Out of 100 possible points, Forest River received 71. Casita being last received 60 points.

Send me an email giving me your home email and I will send you the entire list.

Charlie


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Neil,
You have a chip on your shoulder for some reason.  I gave you good advice, free of charge.  Luckily I have sold those trailers...cheap ones go fast.
Don't worry, I won't give you any more advice.


----------



## THE EAGLES

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

NO CHIP,I do like to compare before i buy but i still havent seen a lot of issues about these trailers.Everybody has their own opioion but i am searching for the facts. It's kinda like some people like Harley's while some people like metric.Sorry to cause such a fuss but Thank you for your advice.Neil


----------



## LEN

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Go to almost any RV chat sight and search for Forest River, you WILL find many many many unhappy purchasers and shoddy workmanship. Now most RV makes have had a problem here and there but the Forest River have had a LOT more than just a few and they have not stepped up to do the repairs. Now there are a few that like theirs and have no problems but they are in the minority. If were me spending on a new RV it would not be Forest River on a gamble. There are just too many brand names out there with a fair to very good rating to gamble. It looks to me like you made your choice before coming here and just want to justify.  JMO

LEN

LEN


----------



## Shadow

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Neil, you said you wanted facts. And that is what Kenneth gave you. He's had first hand experince with the brand, and knows his RV'S. Now some one like me could give you an opinion But that's all it would be. But here it is anyway. I would listen to Kenneth.


----------



## C Nash

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

Neil guess to get the hard truth you will just have to buy and find out for yourself.   As Len said all makes have had problems but FR does seem to have more complaints.  I have talked to some that have had good luck with FR but have seen some MH Fr that they can't keep the w/s in. If I was in the market I would look at the Sunnybrook line.  Again like Shadow this is just an opinion from someone that has never owned a FR but I would also listen to what GTS says and no I have never even met Ken. I do know he used to sell FR and has had to repair some out of his own pocket because FR would not honor their product.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight

RE: PUMA TRAILERS

Don't know about Puma but I have a 2000 Sierra Travel Trailer by Forest River that I have been very pleased with. We have had no major problems with this trailer. It is still going strong and we have used it a lot. The first few years we used it on weekends and during vacations. Since late 2003 we have lived in it full-time. It's been to Florida countless number of times. Texas a number of times and last winter we took it all the way to California and back to Illinois. Good luck on whatever you decide to get.


----------



## outdoors4ever

Re: PUMA TRAILERS

We have neighbors who have a 2009 puma and they have been real happy, my guess is you can always find a apple in the bushel with a worm hole, that is to say any mfgr can have a bad day or make a few mistakes. while shopping this season i found you could pick apart most any brand if you choose.
try this link if you want more info on puma.

http://www.pumarvsales.com/


----------



## slacktime

Neil,

 I hope you find your trailer of choice. Puma's are great Travel Trailers. They are owned by Forest River but the Palomino line is seperate. Palomino has been around for many years and as others have said, just search the many web forums and you will find many opinions. I can only recomend in your search that you read what the complaints are, a Dometic toilet issue is not a Puma issue but a Dometic toilet issue.

Good luck on your search
Kevin


----------

